# Fayette County



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Has anybody fished Fayette since the temperature drop? McBuck and I are planning on fishing there this weekend and was just wondering if anybody had fished there recently. And what the kitties may be up to.

I'd appreciate any info available.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

was there 2 weeks ago cats no deal but bass where schooling at discharge alot had fun i went to cat fish but no luck so went after bass good luck .jwcoop


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

*cats*

give it 2 more weeks it should be good


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

the water is cooler this time of the year and i usuallythe bite comes in good aweek are so before x-ams nightcrawers work best if stack 3 is puting out fish middle off the bouy to the leftabout 100 yards if not stay to the right find the current jwcoop


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Thanks for info Coop*

I live about an hour away from Fayette, and have only fished it a couple of times. I only fish during the week, so you shouldnt find me in your hole! LOL I find it kind of a strange lake to learn, and appreciate all help. It is so close and convienent, would like to "learn" it.

Happy Holidays
Later
R3F


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

TXPALERIDER i wanted to send this to you and messed up sorry iam still new to this puter stuff jwcoop


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

we fished there last Wed Dec 22 or so. didnt get on the water till 2pm
fished the left bank of the warm water dishch about 25 yds sou of the bouys

7 solid cats 3-5 lbs, then it got dark

make sure you have everything legal, boat etc, you will get checked


----------



## red-fin (Nov 4, 2004)

Can you give a greenhorn a little info on methods in the discharge? Bait, freeline or bottom, anything else?? Thanks in advance. Red-Fin


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Fished the creek channels two weeks ago in 10-15 ft with shad from Galveston and we caught 9 keepers. We also caught some bass in the afternoon. It was a good day on the water. We carolina riged with a circle hook.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

anchor with 2 anchors, there is a descent current, so about 1 oz slip weight rigs with small trebles below a swivel worked best.

peeled shrimp, worms, cut shad, punch bait all worked, they weren't that picky, however the shrimp seemed tops.

cast to the side or down current, you will lose alot of tackle casting upstream, due to the rocks.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

may go back tommorrow, old blue alweld if you see me

later, bob


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Gonna give it a shot in the a.m.

Dayum it's gonna be cold!! BBRRRRRRRRRRR


----------

